

Arduino - "We are cooking something new for you." - ygd
http://arduino.cc/blog/?p=680

======
wccrawford
I'm not impressed by posts that say "I've got a secret and I'm not telling
you."

If you don't have any thing to say, don't.

~~~
Pyrodogg
I tend to agree. It's one of the more frustrating marketing tactics.

~~~
hugh3
But who you gonna blame? The marketers who try the "I have a secret and I'm
not telling you" line in an attempt to build viral buzz, or the people who
fall for it and start creating that buzz? ("OOoooooh, a secret, how exciting!
I wonder what it could possibly be!")

At the time of writing at least 14 people have decided that this information-
free teaser is worth upvoting. Why did you do it, folks?

The older I get, the more careful I get about guarding my brain cells from
pointless speculation about information that will seem incredibly prosaic once
I've actually heard it.

~~~
queensnake
It was on good faith; upvote ('yay!') open a tab. But, frustrating as it is
it's not quite info. free, we do now know /that/ it's getting an upgrade.

------
vyrotek
Does anyone here know of any rumors of what these changes could be?

Its exciting to see the Arduino project and community grow. But, personally
I'm going to buy a Netduino soon. (<http://netduino.com>)

~~~
blackguardx
.NET? Why not embedded linux?

~~~
ramchip
I may be missing something here, but aren't you comparing a programming
language with an OS?

~~~
blackguardx
Looking at the features provided by embedded .NET, it would seem like there
must be some sort of embedded OS bundled with it.

------
danw
Is this the same as the arduino with built in Ethernet or something
different?[0] Or the tinker kit perhaps?[1]

[0] [http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbanzi/4754644235/in/faves-
pixe...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbanzi/4754644235/in/faves-pixelm/) [1]
<http://www.tinkerkit.com/>

~~~
chime
PoE on Arduino would indeed be fantastic. Hopefully it'll be in the same price
range. It would make for lots of interesting industrial apps.

